# Steering wheel silver trim bubbling?



## hotrodd (Feb 12, 2009)

My Steering wheel silver trim is bubbling. 4 silver arm pieces all have bubbles coming through. Does anyone have that trouble? My goat is a 2006...Rodd :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im having the same problem on one side only. Really dont know why though.


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm having that problem too but just on one of the arms. I don't have any idea why it is doing it either.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I had this happen to me soon after getting my GTO. (3 years ago) If I remember right, it was covered under a TSB. Don't know if it's too late for you guys to be able to get them covered under warranty or not.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

It's common, hope the dealer will replace them for you, they aint cheap


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ah yes, the ole bubbles on the steering wheel trim routine. If its out of warranty then its on you to replace the caps, OR you can refinish them yourself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Ah yes, the ole bubbles on the steering wheel trim routine. If its out of warranty then its on you to replace the caps, OR you can refinish them yourself.


refinish all the silver on the interior to PBM and clear. It looks amazing that way.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

you can buy them on ebay aus for like $50 with handbrake and shifter cover (auto).


----------



## 05GTO75TRANSAM (Jan 25, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> refinish all the silver on the interior to PBM and clear. It looks amazing that way.


Sorry what is PBM, and how can you refinish a warped piece? I would think you would need to replace it. Does that trim come off easily? Reason for bubbles? Dealer says he never has seen it happen. Right, I live in the high desert with extreme temps.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

my guess is moisture got in or something of that nature but i may be wrong
PBM= Pearl Black Metallic hahah


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

6point0 goat said:


> my guess is moisture got in or something of that nature but i may be wrong
> PBM= Pearl Black Metallic hahah


Phantom Black Metallic (stock black color for the GTO)


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I did a search on the spokes trim pieces because there is a tear in the lower left one of mine and found this thread. Can't see it unless you really look, but I certainly felt it when I hooked my thumb under there to steer. So from what I'm reading, no one make after market or replacement pieces?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing I've seen yet. I have a very small bubble on mine but it isn't noticable unless I really look for it. It almost feels like the plastic warped and it isn't just paint that is bad.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmm. kind of surprised no one has come up with at least color/carbon fiber replacements for appearance mods. Wish i was a fabricator sometimes.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

BWinc said:


> Hmm. kind of surprised no one has come up with at least color/carbon fiber replacements for appearance mods. Wish i was a fabricator sometimes.


I can get this done for you. A guy I know can lay CF over it for a decent price. I'm seen some work done on other cars and it was good quality... I just think CF is stupid when it isn't painted.

Plus with the low production number of our cars, the cost of manufactoring costs would be mad high.


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish I had ran across this thread a couple of weeks ago, but my steering wheel and shifter button was doing it and it was buggin me so I went to my parts room where i work ( gm dealership) and with my discount, all four pieces on the steering wheel and the shifter button was like 20 bucks and some change cheap enough the pieces on the steering wheel were a lil bit of a pain, you dont have to pull the steering wheel, all you need is a flat bladed screw driver and a 90 degree bent phillips head screw driver. each piece is held on by one screw, there is four notches in the back of the steering wheel that you stick the screw driver down in to release the horn pad, all it is is a rod that you have to move up to release the hooks not to complicated once you look at it real closely. then theres two screws under the pad once you get the horn out of the way that you take those out and you can take the black plastic cover on the back of the steering wheel and basically twist it enough to get to the screws then they come off like that, now the shifter cap for an automatic you stick a flat bladed screw driver done on side and they pop out really simple. hopes this helps to anyone still reading this thread.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's from heat and sun. When I was looking on dealer lots, every black GTO had already started to bubble after sitting just a few months.


----------



## ronmann (May 23, 2010)

I assume its from heat. I want to buy new ones from here:

BuyGMPartsWorldwide.com

Does anyone know how to install them?


----------



## cardgrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing on both sides. I don't live in an intensely hot place, either. I looked on Alldata but didn't see any TSB's.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

All the GTO's from 04-06 had this issue...I don't remember seeing a TSB out about this but I know it's a common problem (and the paint chipping off our door handles). I have both of these issues myself, mine is just a daily driver and haven't really had the time/money to deal with it yet.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I know there are some vendors that sell some inlays that replace the factory silver, MaverickManCarbon comes to mind but it's only if you like the CF look.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OmikronPhi said:


> *All the GTO's from 04-06 had this issue*...I don't remember seeing a TSB out about this but I know it's a common problem (and the paint chipping off our door handles). I have both of these issues myself, mine is just a daily driver and haven't really had the time/money to deal with it yet.


That it is totally incorrect.

A TSB is shared on a dealer's servicing network. Those generic TSB reports you can find online don't list every known TSB. For a reliable TSB report on an item contact a former Pontiac dealer. There is or was a guy on the other forum that had access to a GM TSB center.


----------

